# Auto Cad 2000 Question



## speedre9 (Aug 4, 2015)

Recently for some odd unexplainable reason I had to re install Auto CAD 2000, it kept crashing and freezing, never happened before this way. Well I had large icons on my tool bars, they are now very small. Does anyone know how to use the function, "use large icons", I have forgotten how and where to do that. Please all comments welcomed.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 4, 2015)

I think what you want is to right click on a toolbar, choose Customize, then check the Large Buttons box at the bottom of the dialog.


----------



## speedre9 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you that was easy.


----------

